# [solved] skylink

## yahont

[EDITED] Ха-Ха-Ха! 3 часа псу под хвост. Пункт 2 можете смело пропускать. С имеющейся в ядре 2.6.22 поддерзжкой MPPE девайс нормально работает. Не забудьте только её включить:  CONFIG_PPP_MPPE=y

Хочу поделиться опытом подключения джентушного ноутбука к SkyLink. Может кто поправит или умный совет даст.

Дано:

Toshiba Satellite A105

sys-kernel/suspend2-sources-2.6.22-r2

AnyDATA ADU-310A

1. Избавляемся от PIN-а. Можно сделать следующим образом:

 - следуя прилагаемым инструкциям установить девайс под виндами (можно использовать vmware-workstation);

 - вставить карту в какой-нить подходящий телефон  :Wink: 

Может кто-нить знает, как можно вводить PIN под джентой?

2. SkyLink использует пару MPPE/MPPC (Microsoft Point-To-Point Encryption RFC3078 и Microsoft Point-To-Point Compression RFC2118). Последний запатентован в штатах, и видимо поэтому не включён в ядро. От сюда можно качнуть патчи для исходников ядра до 2.6.13 включительно. Патчи не работают для новых сорцов, но мы эти патчи отпатчим. Качаем http://mppe-mppc.alphacron.de/linux-2.6.13-mppe-mppc-1.3.patch.gz.

От сюда качаем патч к патчу.

Далее (не копируйтне, измените в соответсвии с вашими желаниями и потребностями):

```

gunzip linux-2.6.13-mppe-mppc-1.3.patch.gz

patch -i 2.6.13-to-2.6.22-mppe-mppc-1.3.patch -o linux-2.6.22-suspend2-r2-mppe-mppc.patch

cd /usr/src/linux-2.6.22-suspend2-r2

patch -p1 < linux-2.6.22-suspend2-r2-mppe-mppc.patch

```

3. Конфигурим ядро (здесь "избранное" из моего конфига, что-то можете и убрать по желанию):

CONFIG_PACKET=y

CONFIG_UNIX=y

CONFIG_XFRM=y

CONFIG_INET=y

CONFIG_IP_MULTICAST=y

CONFIG_IP_FIB_HASH=y

CONFIG_IP_PNP=y

CONFIG_IP_PNP_DHCP=y

CONFIG_NET_IPGRE=y

CONFIG_NET_IPGRE_BROADCAST=y

CONFIG_ATM=y

CONFIG_ATM_CLIP=y

CONFIG_ATM_LANE=y

CONFIG_ATM_MPOA=y

CONFIG_ATM_BR2684=y

CONFIG_BRIDGE=y

...

CONFIG_PPP=y

CONFIG_PPP_MULTILINK=y

CONFIG_PPP_FILTER=y

CONFIG_PPP_ASYNC=y

CONFIG_PPP_SYNC_TTY=y

CONFIG_PPP_DEFLATE=y

CONFIG_PPP_BSDCOMP=y

# CONFIG_PPP_MPPE is not set

CONFIG_PPP_MPPE_MPPC=y

CONFIG_PPPOE=y

CONFIG_PPPOATM=y

...

CONFIG_USB_HID=y

CONFIG_USB_ARCH_HAS_HCD=y

CONFIG_USB_ARCH_HAS_OHCI=y

CONFIG_USB_ARCH_HAS_EHCI=y

CONFIG_USB=y

CONFIG_USB_DEVICEFS=y

CONFIG_USB_EHCI_HCD=y

CONFIG_USB_OHCI_HCD=y

CONFIG_USB_OHCI_LITTLE_ENDIAN=y

CONFIG_USB_UHCI_HCD=y

CONFIG_USB_ACM=y

CONFIG_USB_SERIAL=m

CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_GENERIC=y

CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_FTDI_SIO=m

CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_OPTION=m

...

CONFIG_CRYPTO_SHA1=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_ARC4=y

4. Собираем ядро, устанавливаем модули. В /etc/modules.autoload.d/kernel-2.6 добавляем следующее:

```
usbserial vendor=0x16d5 product=0x6501

option
```

5. reboot

6. В /etc/portage/package.use добавляем:

```
net-dialup/ppp atm dhcp mppe-mppc
```

Далее:

```
emerge -v net-dialup/ppp
```

7. Я использую для "дозвона" gnome-ppp (kppp может быть даже лучше), соответственно:

```
emerge -v net-dialup/gnome-ppp
```

```

Setup:

   Modem:

      Device: /dev/ttyUSB0

      Type: USB Modem

      Speed: 460800

      Phone Line: Pulse

      Volume: High

      Wait for dialtone: yes

   Options:

      Abort connecting if no dialtone: yes

      Check carrier line: yes

      Check default route

      Idle time: disabled

```

P.S. Не забудьте, что номер телефона "#777", а не "777"

P.P.S. Всех с победой! (с той, что в Лужниках была, канечна)

----------

